# Bambi Found his Thumper



## Talron (Nov 17, 2013)

Finally got Bambi a companion! He's full alpine, he was meant for the freezer but we got him instead. Bambi despite being banded is in love with Thumper and blubbering at him.
Thumper has taught Bambi to not be picky though and try new foods!
Bambi now eats all his hay instead of just small pieces.
Here's some pictures of the happy 'couple'. :-D

(They are only tethered for the pictures I do not leave them that way unwatched Thumper isn't used to me yet and when I take pictures I like to have a leash to grab them with.)


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Awe, totally CUTE!!! Love the little coats


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Congratulations, i am glad Bambi has a friend. :stars:

So you don't have a buck? 

I love the last pictures where they are playing. Great shot.


----------



## Talron (Nov 17, 2013)

Thank you!

I love their coats too, it's been sooo cold and they seem to appreciate the extra warmth.

I only have two wethers I dont plan to breed or anything they're just pets. 
Maybe later down the line when I have more income I'll start a herd but for now it's just these two.


----------



## FarmerInaDress (Mar 15, 2013)

Yay! I'm glad Bambi has a friend now. He looks happy!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute! I bet he is glad he has a bud now!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

How adorable ! I love them , and especially in their coats 
Very cute , congrats


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good to hear, they are adorable


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Oh my, they are just adorable! Enjoy the heck out of them! I love every member of my herd, but sometimes I do miss the simplicity of having just two. :3


----------



## dayofthunder (Aug 23, 2013)

So adorable!!


----------

